# Need Help Getting Right Tire Size



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I want to install Redline tires on my 67 goat. Since these are not available through my local Discount Tire Store, I will need to order them online and importantly get it right the first time. To do this, I've taken the following measurements but would like goat owners opinion in case I might be overlooking something. I also want to get tires that aren't too big and have rubbing problems nor tires that look too small. Here are the things I have done thus far 
1. Measured from the inner fenderwell to hub face
2. Measured from the hub face to the lip on the outer fenderwell
3. Taken into account the backspace of the 17x9 Rally II wheels
Am I missing some other key measurement or piece of information? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

American Racing has a good guide and tiresize.com is another one I use with alot of tools.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> American Racing has a good guide and tiresize.com is another one I use with alot of tools.


Thanks Baaad! I’ll check them out.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Whats your backspace? Mine is 4.5 and the max width I could have is 245/45/17 but since I trimmed my fender well I have 255/45/17 and it has minor scrape on a tight turn.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sdpepper said:


> I want to install Redline tires on my 67 goat. Since these are not available through my local Discount Tire Store, I will need to order them online and importantly get it right the first time. To do this, I've taken the following measurements but would like goat owners opinion in case I might be overlooking something. I also want to get tires that aren't too big and have rubbing problems nor tires that look too small. Here are the things I have done thus far
> 1. Measured from the inner fenderwell to hub face
> 2. Measured from the hub face to the lip on the outer fenderwell
> 3. Taken into account the backspace of the 17x9 Rally II wheels
> Am I missing some other key measurement or piece of information? Thanks for your help.


This question has come up many times here. There are not set answers. There were enough variances from day to day on the assembly line in how the bodies were "set", plus one never knows if there may have been prior collision damage that changed everything. The only way to know for certain what will fit your car, is to measure _your car._ There are tools that can help. Percy's WheelRite just to name one. You should be safe going with tires that are the same dimensions as factory originals, but beyond that no one can say for sure.

Bear


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> Whats your backspace? Mine is 4.5 and the max width I could have is 245/45/17 but since I trimmed my fender well I have 255/45/17 and it has minor scrape on a tight turn.


If I go with 17x9 backspace is 5 inches. 17x8’s have 4.5 inches. The tire sizes you mentioned are for the rear or for all four corners?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> If I go with 17x9 backspace is 5 inches. 17x8’s have 4.5 inches. The tire sizes you mentioned are for the rear or for all four corners?


I used to have 17x9 in the rear with same tires, my guess was that they were 5" backspace and would rub on occasion. But my rear qtr's are trimmed and massaged lol. They did not sell these wheels in 17x 9 only 18x9 so I went with 8" all around...225/45/17 in front.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> I used to have 17x9 in the rear with same tires, my guess was that they were 5" backspace and would rub on occasion. But my rear qtr's are trimmed and massaged lol. They did not sell these wheels in 17x 9 only 18x9 so I went with 8" all around...225/45/17 in front.


So, 225/45/17 in front and 255/45/17 in rear with some rubbing even with trimmed lip on wheels with a 4.5 in backspace? Did I get that right?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> So, 225/45/17 in front and 255/45/17 in rear with some rubbing even with trimmed lip on wheels with a 4.5 in backspace? Did I get that right?


Yes


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> Yes


Thank you RMTZ67 for your all your help—it is very appreciated!! One last question. If I go with your size tires on my 67, which I believe I may, will a 5 inch backspace on the rear help me avoid any rubbing issues? My lip has been shaved and with a 5 in backspace am I right in thinking that the extra half inch vs. the 4.5 on your wheels should allow me extra room on the outer fender well? The Rally II wheels come with both a 4.5 and 5 inch backspace.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> Thank you RMTZ67 for your all your help—it is very appreciated!! One last question. If I go with your size tires on my 67, which I believe I may, will a 5 inch backspace on the rear help me avoid any rubbing issues? My lip has been shaved and with a 5 in backspace am I right in thinking that the extra half inch vs. the 4.5 on your wheels should allow me extra room on the outer fender well? The Rally II wheels come with both a 4.5 and 5 inch backspace.


Are you going with 9"? probably be iffy. 8" should be ok. Then again depends on tire size.


----------

